# NW Winter links OOM final Silloth/Southerness



## Birchy (Oct 24, 2013)

I have managed to sort out the original problems we had with the final.

We have now got :-

Silloth on Saturday 15th March Â£39 each (if we get 20) slightly dearer if we dont.

Southerness Sunday 16th March Â£38 each

Can you please declare your interest below. I have these provisionally booked.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2013)

Birchy, count me in.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

P.S All forumers are welcome, dont be shy 

Birchy
Val
Fairway dodger
Fish
NWJocko
Huds1475
HDID Kenny
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Thecraw
Lincoln quaker


----------



## Junior (Oct 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			P.S All forumers are welcome, dont be shy 

Birchy
Val
Fairway dodger
Fish
NWJocko
Huds1475
HDID Kenny
Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Thecraw
Lincoln quaker
		
Click to expand...

Im in Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im in Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone any ideas on where's good to stay, I stayed in Castle Douglas the last time I played Southerness and we only just got out alive. It was like the Wild West, not what I was expecting..oo:


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Has anyone any ideas on where's good to stay, I stayed in Castle Douglas the last time I played Southerness and we only just got out alive. It was like the Wild West, not what I was expecting..oo:
		
Click to expand...

Stayed in Dumfries which was ok or recently weve stayed in Carlisle twice out of last 3 yrs for our annual golf trip in Travelodge which is in the town centre and is a great night out over the weekend...


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 28, 2013)

Stupid question, but are both of these in the OOM competition or is one being designated the Final with the other thrown in as an extra day out.

Only asking if I can't put my foot down and only get my leave pass signed for the one day


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Stupid question, but are both of these in the OOM competition or is one being designated the Final with the other thrown in as an extra day out.

Only asking if I can't put my foot down and only get my leave pass signed for the one day
		
Click to expand...

Both are in the OOM competition :thup:

The winner would be declared on the Sunday at Southerness.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

Dumfries looks best place to stay imo. Leaves least travelling to the course on Sunday morning.

Not loads there but a few pubs is enough to have a beer or 7


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Dumfries looks best place to stay imo. Leaves least travelling to the course on Sunday morning.

Not loads there but a few pubs is enough to have a beer or 7 

Click to expand...

This is probably the right call. CD's OK but more limited for staying options and pubs.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			This is probably the right call. CD's OK but more limited for staying options and pubs.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers FD. 

There we have it, local knowledge wins :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers FD. 

There we have it, local knowledge wins :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What abut the bright lights of Moffat?


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 29, 2013)

Am in.....wouldn't mind playing somewhere on the Friday if possible also though....

Any suggestions of somewhere else good?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			Am in.....wouldn't mind playing somewhere on the Friday if possible also though....

Any suggestions of somewhere else good?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome, be great to put another name to a face 

Where you travelling from? You looking for on the way there or close to these two??


----------



## Odvan (Oct 29, 2013)

Gutted. Working the Saturday :angry:.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Gutted. Working the Saturday :angry:.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to come and play the sunday only if you want mate. Possible one or two others might do the same so could get a car share too maybe.

Same to anybody else looking in, free to just play one day if you wish .


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2013)

To all those with names down/interested Im now taking Â£10 deposits per course.

It looks like people are staying in Dumfries on the Saturday night too. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			Am in.....wouldn't mind playing somewhere on the Friday if possible also though....

Any suggestions of somewhere else good?
		
Click to expand...

I wont be playing on the Friday, but I can recommend Lancaster GC, Brampton and Preston GC on the way up, as not far away from the M6 and all nice courses. If you plumped for Preston and GregBWFC (Andy) was about, depending on his shifts, he may be able to sort you out with a game.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2013)

***BUMP***

Numbers filling up for this. Any more interested get your names down :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2013)

Just an update for this, I could do with all deposits by end of next week (Friday 15th November) . Will need so send cheques off next weekend.

Also anybody thinking about coming, stop thinking about it and do it :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 8, 2013)

Scott, can you put me and junior down please.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Scott, can you put me and junior down please.

Cheers Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Paul :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 12, 2013)

***BUMP FOR DEPOSITS***

Need all deposits by end of this week (Friday 15th November) . Will need so send cheques off at the weekend.

Please contact me ASAP if you have yet to arrange payment. :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 13, 2013)

Scott,
deposit sent for me and junior.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Scott,
deposit sent for me and junior.

Thanks Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Right between me and Lincoln quaker (cheers pal) we have managed to secure all the rooms needed at the premier inn M6 J44 Carlisle for Â£29 per room :whoo: 

Double room - Birchy PAID
Double room - Liverbirdie PAID
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Double room -
Twin room -
Twin room - Lincoln quaker + Son PAID
Twin room- Hogieefc & Hogieefc junior 
Twin room- StuC & Garyinderry 

Can people please send me the Â£29 asap as we have paid for these up front. The last person to pay gets a twin to themselves instead of a double boo hoo :ears:

P.S Can those who are in the winter links comp send me a tenner with that so I can arrange the prize for the winner etc.


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2014)

29 sheckles sent mate.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2014)

Â£39 sent.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy,

Away with work, will send tomorrow and for the KOK (I've paid the entry for that btw).

Cheers for sorting


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 14, 2014)

Â£49-00 sent for me and junior.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Â£49-00 sent for me and junior.
		
Click to expand...

Oh cheers mate! Was just about to pm you :thup:

Hope you and Mikey had a good xmas and new year.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Got one spare slot for silloth and 2 for southerness if anybody is interested!

Come on down, will be a cracking meet


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2014)

Right between me and Lincoln quaker (cheers pal) we have managed to secure all the rooms needed at the premier inn M6 J44 Carlisle for Â£29 per room  

 Double room - Birchy PAID
 Double room - Liverbirdie PAID
 Double room - Fairway dodger PAID
 Double room - Huds1475 PAID
 Double room - Junior PAID
 Double room - LouiseA PAID
 Double room - NW jocko
 Double room - Valentino PAID
 Double room - 
 Double room -
 Twin room -
 Twin room - 
 Twin room - Hogieefc & Hogieefc junior 
 Twin room - Lincoln quaker + Son PAID 

 Can people please send me the Â£29 asap as we have paid for these up front. The last 2 people to pay gets a twin to themself instead of a double boo hoo 

 P.S Can those who are in the winter links comp send me a tenner with that so I can arrange the prize for the winner etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 15, 2014)

I've just Tranferred Â£39 Scott :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I've just Tranferred Â£39 Scott :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 15, 2014)

Just transferred you the money for this Scott 

Good work :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jan 16, 2014)

Birchy, slightly lost and unsure as to whether I have paid the tenner!

Cant make this w/e. Played St Anne's and paid for Caldy. Desperate to get in at Formby with anyone else who needs to play it. Aware that you only need to play 3 to 'qualify' so would be great if a Formby foursome can emerge....?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 25, 2014)

Am I correct in thinking there may be a space left for this still?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 25, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, slightly lost and unsure as to whether I have paid the tenner!

Cant make this w/e. Played St Anne's and paid for Caldy. Desperate to get in at Formby with anyone else who needs to play it. Aware that you only need to play 3 to 'qualify' so would be great if a Formby foursome can emerge....?
		
Click to expand...

I will play Formby, if its midweek.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

SammmeBee said:



			Am I correct in thinking there may be a space left for this still?
		
Click to expand...

Hi sammee

Yes there is a space for both days if you are interested?

Can give you details of hotel we are staying at as well if needed :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,
myself and junior have now booked the premier inn for the friday night so will be looking to play somewhere on the way up,is there anyone else doing the same thing ???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Hi All,
myself and junior have now booked the premier inn for the friday night so will be looking to play somewhere on the way up,is there anyone else doing the same thing ???
		
Click to expand...

Not that I know of, where are you thinking of playing. I can recommend Lancaster and Brampton (in summer,anyway).


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 18, 2014)

Junior has had a look at Kendal or Windermere but we are open to any suggestions.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 18, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Junior has had a look at Kendal or Windermere but we are open to any suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Morecambes  a nice course I've enjoyed every time I've played it.  Heysham and Lancaster are always well reviewed from people I know but haven't played them myself.

Depends how big a detour you're willing to take......


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 18, 2014)

Theres Carlisle or if you want something bit cheaper then Eden which is a nice flat course...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Junior has had a look at Kendal or Windermere but we are open to any suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played any of them but lancaster and Brampton are cracking courses to play, just dont know if ok in march - worth checking. Both are a good bit better than Eden.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

This is the leaderboard to date, all to play for going into Silloth/Southerness!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody else ready to pay their balance for this? 

Id say we are about halfway there payment wise. If you really need to bring it on the day that's fine but easier before if possible.

Thanks :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2014)

is that the green fees?    how much and ill throw it into your account on mon/tues!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			is that the green fees?    how much and ill throw it into your account on mon/tues!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate

Balance is Â£57 pal :thup:


----------



## Jdb2005 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lads southerness is a cracking course and u will all enjoy the tough test it provides even off the yellow tees, but be brave and play of the whites/blue. Dumfries is a decent we town with a few good boozers but terrible nightclubs. Enjoy your game lads hope the weather is kind to u.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 7, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Lads southerness is a cracking course and u will all enjoy the tough test it provides even off the yellow tees, *but be brave and play of the whites/blue.* Dumfries is a decent we town with a few good boozers but terrible nightclubs. Enjoy your game lads hope the weather is kind to u.
		
Click to expand...

great advice


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Scott,
are me and junior up to date money wise ???????


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Hi Scott,
are me and junior up to date money wise ???????
		
Click to expand...

Just the balance to pay mate. Â£57 notes each :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 8, 2014)

Scott,
Â£114 sent mate.

Thanks
Paul.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate

Balance is Â£57 pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Scott what is the damage for just Silloth?


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just sent you a text pal... Do you want the hotel cash as well?!?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 9, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Scott what is the damage for just Silloth?
		
Click to expand...

Â£29 balance owed for Silloth mate. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the full details of the competition and the sweep, nearest the pins etc.

Â£5 per player each day.
The competition format is full handicap Stableford.

Competition prizes

Silloth places
1st = Â£30, 2nd = Â£20, 3rd = Â£10

Nearest the pin on the 9th hole White 131 yards, Yellow 121 yards, Red 110 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Callaway grade A practice balls.

Nearest the pin on the the 16th hole White 180 yards, Yellow 169 yards, Red 143 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Nike grade A practice balls.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southerness places
1st = Â£30, 2nd = Â£20, 3rd = Â£10

Nearest the pin on the 4th holeWhite 169 yards, Yellow 132 yards, Red 128 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Callaway grade A practice balls.

Nearest the pin on the the 17th holeWhite 175 yards, Yellow 164 yards, Red 149 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Nike grade A practice balls.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The draw again to keep it tidy 

Silloth
11:20AM
Louise A (15)
Garyinderry (8)
Hogieefc J (12)
Geordie golfer (9)

11:30AM
Wayman (6)
Huds1475 (23)
Qwerty (9)
2blue (12)

11:40AM
Junior (8)
Bluewolf (SCR)
Podgster (23)
Hogieefc (13)

11:50AM
Val (14)
Kaz (7)
Lincoln quaker (10)
Liverbirdie (6)

12:00PM
NWJocko(7)
Birchy (13)
Karl102(14)
StuC (16)

Southerness
10:30 â€“ 11:22 (3 balls only)
10:30
Liverbirdie (6)
StuC (16)
Karl102 (14)

10:38
HDID Kenny (16)
2 blue (12)
Garyinderry (8)

10:46
Lanark golfer (8)
LouiseA (15)
Junior (8)

10:52
Bluewolf (SCR)
Hogieefc JNR (12)
Iaing

11:00
Val (14)
Driven2distraction
Qwerty (9)

11:08
Kaz (7)
Huds1475 (23)
NWJocko (7)

11:16
Hogieefc (13)
Birchy (13)
Lincoln quaker (10)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lincoln quaker (Glyn) has kindly offered to help out and sort the money and prizes for this as i will be sorting plenty as it is lol. Big thanks to him.

Can i just say the sweep is not compulsory so those that arent comfortable with it dont have to enter. I dont want to feel like they have to participate etc.

We have sourced the nearest the pin prizes between us as we are trying to raise funds for a trophy to be played for at future meets on a yearly basis.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			This is the full details of the competition and the sweep, nearest the pins etc.

Â£5 per player each day.
The competition format is full handicap Stableford.

Competition prizes

Silloth places
1st = Â£30, 2nd = Â£20, 3rd = Â£10

Nearest the pin on the 9th hole White 131 yards, Yellow 121 yards, Red 110 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Callaway grade A practice balls.

Nearest the pin on the the 16th hole White 180 yards, Yellow 169 yards, Red 143 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Nike grade A practice balls.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southerness places
1st = Â£30, 2nd = Â£20, 3rd = Â£10

Nearest the pin on the 4th holeWhite 169 yards, Yellow 132 yards, Red 128 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Callaway grade A practice balls.

Nearest the pin on the the 17th holeWhite 175 yards, Yellow 164 yards, Red 149 yards
Umbrella, Sleeve of Srixon z star balls, 20 Nike grade A practice balls.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The draw again to keep it tidy 

Silloth
11:20AM
Louise A (15)
Garyinderry (8)
Hogieefc J (12)
Geordie golfer (9)

11:30AM
Wayman (6)
Huds1475 (23)
Qwerty (9)
2blue (12)

11:40AM
Junior (8)
Bluewolf (SCR)
Podgster (23)
Hogieefc (13)

11:50AM
Val (14)
Kaz (7)
Lincoln quaker (10)
Liverbirdie (6)

12:00PM
NWJocko(7)
Birchy (13)
Karl102(14)
StuC (16)

Southerness
10:30 â€“ 11:22 (3 balls only)
10:30
Liverbirdie (6)
StuC (16)
Karl102 (14)

10:38
HDID Kenny (16)
2 blue (12)
Garyinderry (8)

10:46
Lanark golfer (8)
LouiseA (15)
Junior (8)

10:52
Bluewolf (SCR)
Hogieefc JNR (12)
Iaing

11:00
Val (14)
Driven2distraction
Qwerty (9)

11:08
Kaz (7)
Huds1475 (23)
NWJocko (7)

11:16
Hogieefc (13)
Birchy (13)
Lincoln quaker (10)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lincoln quaker (Glyn) has kindly offered to help out and sort the money and prizes for this as i will be sorting plenty as it is lol. Big thanks to him.

Can i just say the sweep is not compulsory so those that arent comfortable with it dont have to enter. I dont want to feel like they have to participate etc.

We have sourced the nearest the pin prizes between us as we are trying to raise funds for a trophy to be played for at future meets on a yearly basis.
		
Click to expand...

In Birchy's parlance praccy balls are actually "pearl/AAA" lake balls.

Like the type you'd find on Silloth's beach, after a NWJocko power draw....


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2014)

Sad to say that the umbrella was got by the dog. He is not now wearing it internally as he's a good dog & my best friend...  those who know my golfing calendar will understand this. So I have some Strixons but not Zs. I don't know the smilie the dog gave me so this Will have to do. ;-)
Wayman .. Craig is rapidly become a best friend as he's now a 4 times playing partner in 4 weeks. May even get his chipping in order by final round.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2014)

2blue said:



			Sad to say that the umbrella was got by the dog. He is not now wearing it internally as he's a good dog & my best friend...  those who know my golfing calendar will understand this. So I have some Strixons but not Zs. I don't know the smilie the dog gave me so this Will have to do. ;-)
Wayman .. Craig is rapidly become a best friend as he's now a 4 times playing partner in 4 weeks. May even get his chipping in order by final round.

Click to expand...

Dont worry dave, all contributions are gladly accepted.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			In Birchy's parlance praccy balls are actually "pearl/AAA" lake balls.

Like the type you'd find on Silloth's beach, after a NWJocko power draw....

Click to expand...

I've lost the power draw now LB.

Replaced with a much less interesting straight drive down the middle oo:




Sometimes....... :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I've lost the power draw now LB.

Replaced with a much less interesting straight drive down the middle oo: 

Sometimes....... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Down the middle of what though, Ian. Tree, road, farmer's field.......     Looking forward to the front or back 9 at Silloth again?


----------



## Jdb2005 (Mar 12, 2014)

Played southerness today in glorious conditions and course is in  great condition. Again enjoy. If I was not working id have come down to put some faces to the names.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Down the middle of what though, Ian. Tree, road, farmer's field.......     Looking forward to the front or back 9 at Silloth again?

Click to expand...

You know me LB, I'll happily spray the ball anywhere with a driver :ears:

Surely we can't get that unlucky with the weather again.....! Front 9 last year was the hardest 9 holes I've ever played in that wind. Between the 4 of us we only had about 35 points in total!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You know me LB, I'll happily spray the ball anywhere with a driver :ears:

Surely we can't get that unlucky with the weather again.....! Front 9 last year was the hardest 9 holes I've ever played in that wind. Between the 4 of us we only had about 35 points in total!!
		
Click to expand...

I think 35 is being generous mate 

Forecast looks a little bit windy but nothing like that last time :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Played southerness today in glorious conditions and course is in  great condition. Again enjoy. If I was not working id have come down to put some faces to the names.
		
Click to expand...

Come down for a beer afterwards, if you get the chance. Stuey's buying.:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2014)

Man down for this now as Stu cant make it.

Anybody looking for a game Saturday or Sunday or both let me know!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Man down for this now as Stu cant make it.

Anybody looking for a game Saturday or Sunday or both let me know!
		
Click to expand...

If it was not for the fact I am heading off on a weeks skiing to Austria this weekend I would have played at least one of the two days....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2014)

saving_par said:



			If it was not for the fact I am heading off on a weeks skiing to Austria this weekend I would have played at least one of the two days....
		
Click to expand...

Shame, would of been nice to have a course expert with us


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

The results from the winter links OOM were as follows :-

1st place Qwerty 107 points

2nd place Junior 102 points

3rd place Birchy 100 points

4th LouiseA, Hogie JNR 99 points

Well done to Dave who gets to add another similar trophy to his York one :rofl: Got a taste for the pint pots mate :thup:

Final scores from the weekend :-

Birchy 42 29 = 71
Qwerty 36 31 = 67
Hogie 28 37 = 65
Louise 36 28 = 64
Val 40 19 = 59
Junior 30 26 = 56
Garyinderry 31 25 = 56
Kaz 31 25 = 56
Mikey 25 29 = 54
Karl 28 26 = 54
NWjocko 36 16 = 52
Liverbirdie 25 25 = 50 
2blue 27 22 = 49
Lincoln quaker 20 25 = 45
Bluewolf 28 17 = 45

Two great courses and we got some pretty good weather considering! Thanks to all who played and made it the great fun it was. Extra special Thanks to all who donates prizes and helped out as well.  :thup:



Right then cue the abuse :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Special mention to Hogieefc for his 37 points yesterday! Awesome shooting around that tough course. Won the day by a landslide :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 17, 2014)

Well its back to reality now,back on nights tonight after a great weekend of golf,many thanks to Birchy for all his organising and to all who supplied prizes etc.
Very happy with my score yesterday after struggling around Silloth on saturday,i actually found it a bit easier at Southerness,probably as it wasn`t quite as hilly so a bit easier on my dodgy knees.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Well its back to reality now,back on nights tonight after a great weekend of golf,many thanks to Birchy for all his organising and to all who supplied prizes etc.
Very happy with my score yesterday after struggling around Silloth on saturday,i actually found it a bit easier at Southerness,probably as it wasn`t quite as hilly so a bit easier on my dodgy knees.
		
Click to expand...


That really was a great score around there yesterday mate :thup:  is there a tougher course than Southerness in the country? I'd say its the toughest Ive played.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			That really was a great score around there yesterday mate :thup:  is there a tougher course than Southerness in the country? I'd say its the toughest Ive played.
		
Click to expand...

I was explaining to my friends last night that you walk down the 1st with ob left and right. the same at the 2nd ob left and right. you can look around 360 degrees and struggle to see any other holes. the course snakes around rather than passing back past itself over and over.   truly something I've not come across before. 

with it being so flat there is no let up from the wind.  I played better golf on sunday, kept it in play for the majority of holes and scored 7 points worse than the Saturday. I had a sloppy few holes to finish but that's no excuse.

birdies were at a premium on sunday. I didn't have a sniff of one!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I was explaining to my friends last night that you walk down the 1st with ob left and right. the same at the 2nd ob left and right. you can look around 360 degrees and struggle to see any other holes. the course snakes around rather than passing back past itself over and over.   truly something I've not come across before. 

with it being so flat there is no let up from the wind.  I played better golf on sunday, kept it in play for the majority of holes and scored 7 points worse than the Saturday. I had a sloppy few holes to finish but that's no excuse.

birdies were at a premium on sunday. I didn't have a sniff of one!  

Click to expand...

Think we had similar rounds looking at the scores! I played some decent stuff on Sunday, for 25 points! Found it challenging for sure, anything offline punished severely and don't mention the bunkers! Grrr!

PS. Thanks for breakfast! :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Think we had similar rounds looking at the scores! I played some decent stuff on Sunday, for 25 points! Found it challenging for sure, anything offline punished severely and don't mention the bunkers! Grrr!

PS. Thanks for breakfast! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

no problem  

funny thing was, I don't think I was in a bunker all weekend!  hooks aplenty Saturday.

kept it low Sunday with punchy hybrids and 3 wood. the driver didn't come out till the 16th. as expected a big hook found the worst brambles on the course. lost ball. left myself long approaches so nay chance of getting them close!   

the greens were hard to judge as they were not lightening quick to putt on but they were very hard so chips just bounced and rolled on. I over hit many chips.


----------



## Junior (Mar 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			no problem  

funny thing was, I don't think I was in a bunker all weekend!  hooks aplenty Saturday.

kept it low Sunday with punchy hybrids and 3 wood. the driver didn't come out till the 16th. as expected a big hook found the worst brambles on the course. lost ball. left myself long approaches so nay chance of getting them close!   

the greens were hard to judge as they were not lightening quick to putt on but they were very hard so chips just bounced and rolled on. I over hit many chips.
		
Click to expand...

Our group didnt really hole anything outside 6ft.  I thought the greens were tough to read.  I imagine in the Summer that they are brutal!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Junior said:



			Our group didnt really hole anything outside 6ft.  I thought the greens were tough to read.  I imagine in the Summer that they are brutal!!
		
Click to expand...

I holed jack as well. Too much going on with the grass on the greens for my liking, scrambled my head a bit :rofl:


----------

